# Eheim Aquastyle 9 Planted Project



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm also thinking about some moss for the DW branches. Flame or Xmas? Thoughts here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Received my E8 today and I am extremely disappointed. The packaging was terrible and the tank is scratched to hell. The pump was also disassembled and falling apart. I was having reservations about a plastic tank from the beginning. Not sure I want an E8 any longer. 

Gosh, I'm so disappointed. 

Shortest tank journal ever. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Sucks.  Ever consider the Spec V? I suppose your wood probably wouldn't fit, though.

Good luck finding a new tank.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I just ordered an Eheim Aquastyle 9! It about twice as expensive as the equeon evolve 8, but man, it looks really nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, here's a picture of the scratched E8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Krabs (Mar 25, 2014)

yikes! hope you got a refund.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah that's totally unacceptable. I would be extremely pissed to get a tank that's THAT majorly scratched.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah. I was pretty ticked. The return process was easy. No questions asked. Free shipping back, etc, but I was anxious to start my fish less cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

That piece of driftwood is too perfect to waste!

Any plans for another tank?


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Ordered an Eheim Aquastyle 9 today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

The replacement aquarium arrived today and so far I'm quite impressed. Very nice quality on this Eheim Aquastyle rig. 

Today, I got my Flourite sand rinsed, the aquarium set up, and dosed pure ammonia to around 5ppm. 

pH is around 6.5
KH is 3
gH is 3
Water temp is 86-88 F

Now we wait. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

...


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

nice wood!

Bump:


YoungClayB said:


> By the way, can a moderator please rename this thread title to "Eheim Aquastyle 9 Planted Project" and then delete this request. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can edit the title, just click on "edit", then "go advance".


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. I found it in the creek behind my house. I worked on it pretty good to get all the bark off. Hopefully it works out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks. I found it in the creek behind my house. I worked on it pretty good to get all the bark off. Hopefully it works out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you boil it before you put it in your tank?


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah. A lot. Boiled, scraped, boiled, scraped, boiled, etc. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah, great piece you found there! good luck with the cycle


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Realized this morning that I have about a 40 min period from 9:40 through 10:20 am where my tank gets direct sunlight across about half of the tank. Once planted, I'm thinking about starting my LED photoperiod around 10:30am after the natural sunlight has past. Hopefully this will help my foreground carpet and won't give me any algae issues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklyngal (Feb 12, 2011)

wow sick piece of wood


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

brooklyngal said:


> wow sick piece of wood



Thanks!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok. I won't subject everyone to the results of daily water tests, but here are my parameters for today. The presence of nitrates surprised me but I checked my tap water and nitrates were 5-10 ppm out of the tap/well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, wrong or indifferent, I added 50mL of Tetra Safestart Plus to the tank. Also added a big air stone and raised the temp to 88 F. 

pH is 7.6 (or possibly higher since that's the max my test kit reads)

I guess the ammonia increases the pH?

Anyways...I'm going to try not to worry about it for a while and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

it takes time. patience is key.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Quick update: Ammonia level hasn't dropped at all yet. (No surprise)

I've been using the time to start planning a co2 system as well as work on my hardscape. 

For co2, I'm planning to use a regular co2 cylinder but haven't yet settled on a regulator yet. I've gotten price quotes from Alan Le but I'm also still considering some cheaper options like co2 art's dual stage rig. Apparently they have a new model coming out soon with a newly designed needle/solenoid so I'd like to take a look at the price of that when it's released.

For hardscape, I really want to create some depth and interest in this small tank. I collected some rocks from the creek this morning, boiled them, and started playing around with some terracing options. Here is where I landed:

















I'm going to order another bag of Flourite black sand and raise the substrate in the back portion of the tank (behind the rocks and wood) by another 3-4 inches. Not sure how it will work out but I am hopeful. Plus, it will put my stem plants a little closer to the light which I think they will appreciate. 

Any input or advice is welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I had about 10 lbs of petco black sand laying around so I went ahead and used it to top dress the foreground and elevate the rear. I like it! I can't wait to get this thing cycled and planted!

















Pardon the cloudiness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Day 10: not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me or what, but the ammonia test looked a little bit lighter shade of green today. Perhaps bacteria are right around the corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

i believe the cycle is 75% completed.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Ammonia dropped to 1ppm today, so I added ammonia to get the concentration back to 4-5ppm. I tested for nitrates and there were none. I then tested my tap water and my tank water for nitrates so that I could compare the two. 

Tap water nitrates were 5ppm. Tank nitrates were 10ppm!

Left to right:
Ammonia 1ppm
Ammonia 4-5ppm (after dosing)
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 5ppm (tap water)
Nitrate 10ppm (tank water)









The only bad news in all of this is that I am leaving to go out of town for 5 days tomorrow morning. My wife will be home, but she wants nothing to do with my fish tank or chemistry tests. I told her how important it was to me and showed her how to test for ammonia. I told her that she would only have to do it once (on Wednesday) and for her to call me with the results and I would tell her how much ammonia to add. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool piece of DW... haha about the wife not wanting anything to do with your fish tank chemistry


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Great start! I have the same tank and love it. I have had good luck with the Tetra Safe Start as well. If your nitrates keep rising and ammonia keeps going down then you are all set once the ammonia gets to 0. You may just skip the Nitrite readings altogether since you added the TSS.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still out of town, but I spoke to my wife last night and she performed the ammonia test with me on the phone. She said the color was between 0 and 0.25 on the color card. I had her add ammonia back to 4-5ppm and I'll check it again when I get home tomorrow night. Sounds like my tank is cycled though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Also LOL at your wife wanting nothing to do with it. I feel your pain. I think my tanks have my wife at her wits end with how much time and attention I spend on them


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Tank appears to be cycled. Yay!!!!









First look at my new plants. I'm exhausted. I'm going to let them soak overnight and I'll do a water change get the plants situated tomorrow. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I couldn't wait until tomorrow. Lol. Here's what I've come up with. I hope it's not too busy. I couldn't really find a good place for the standard baby tears so I didn't put them in. I went ahead and cut all the leaves off the crypt wendtii and just planted the nodes. Look closely and you can see them. 









I'm not sure about the dwarf moneywort in the foreground. If much rather have hair grass or something like that but we shall see what it does. I'm wondering if I can train it to grow low and carpet like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i think thats hydrocolyte japan not pennywort


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

That looks awesome! Great job on the planting. I agree there is something amiss about the whatever it is plant on the front right. Looks like it might be better off freestanding towards the middle or rear.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

du3ce said:


> i think thats hydrocolyte japan not pennywort



I think you are correct. I wonder if it will carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

It will! You gotta trim it frequently to keep it in control. It can grow thick under medium-high light and CO2. Here's mine:


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet. I like the idea of a fast growing carpet for algae control reasons. I don't have co2 set up just yet. Hopefully I can save up enough to buy a good pressurized setup within a month or 2. In the meantime, I'm going to dose API co2 booster daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok guys. I need a recommendation for my photoperiod. I get about an hour a day of partial sun from about 9:45am until 10:45am. 

Based on this, I was planning to have the lights come on around 1pm and then have them turn off around 6pm.

Thoughts on this?

Also, I bought flourish comp as well as flourish root tabs. Should I start using these right away or just sit back and observe for a few weeks?

Here's a picture of the partial sun exposure. It's really pretty. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I went ahead and put 3 root tabs into the substrate near the crypts. 

A view from above:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

ok...last pic for a while...I just wanted to post a higher quality photo taken with my "real" camera instead of a low quality iPhone pic.

I'm hoping to purchase fish on Wednesday. I know that some folks wont agree, but I'm planning to do 1 GBR, 5 Cardinals, and 3 Otos...and maybe a few ghost shrimp.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

YoungClayB said:


> ok...last pic for a while...I just wanted to post a higher quality photo taken with my "real" camera instead of a low quality iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase fish on Wednesday. I know that some folks wont agree, but I'm planning to do 1 GBR, 5 Cardinals, and 3 Otos...and maybe a few ghost shrimp.



Wow! What a difference a nice camera makes! Your setup is looking great! I have been following along.

I don't see an issue with your stocking idea. Only thing is I'm not familiar with the temperature requirements of ghost shrimp. I know the otos and cardinals will be fine with an 80 degree tank based on what the GBR needs.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Incredible picture and aweome job on the tank; it's so clear you would never know it was in a tank of water! I really need to learn to use my good camera.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice shoot! I really like the view from the top of the tank. Plants are neat and well planted!
Keep us updated...


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

kep said:


> Wow! What a difference a nice camera makes! Your setup is looking great! I have been following along.
> 
> I don't see an issue with your stocking idea. Only thing is I'm not familiar with the temperature requirements of ghost shrimp. I know the otos and cardinals will be fine with an 80 degree tank based on what the GBR needs.



Thanks kep! Ghost shrimp are actually good to go up to the mid 80s. I'd actually prefer some RCS but I think the ghost shrimp would be more successful in evading the GBR. 



Islandgaliam said:


> Incredible picture and aweome job on the tank; it's so clear you would never know it was in a tank of water! I really need to learn to use my good camera.



Thanks. My camera is a Canon Powershot SX50 HS. It's still considered a "point and shoot" but you have a lot of flexibility in the manual mode. Specs on this photo are:
F stop: F/5
Exposure: 1/6 second
ISO: 80
Focal length: 17mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks kep! Ghost shrimp are actually good to go up to the mid 80s. I'd actually prefer some RCS but I think the ghost shrimp would be more successful in evading the GBR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same camera..I really need to take the time to use it - lol


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Preparing to get livestock tomorrow. It took 3 60% water changes to get the nitrates back to a reasonable level. 










I think I'll dose to around 1ppm tonight and do the same in the morning. I should be home tomorrow with fish by 8pm or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I picked up a GBR and 6 Cardinals while I was in town yesterday. Performed a slow acclimation over about 2 hours and all the fish seem to have made it!!! Yay!

The cardinals are doing great. They appear very happy. The GBR is worrying me a little. He is very active and jerky - almost hyperactive. A lot of nose on glass swimming up and down repeatedly. Hopefully he calms down. 

I'll snap some pics later today once my lights come on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know if this GBR is going to work out or not. The cardinals nor I find his behavior relaxing or enjoyable. 
https://vimeo.com/128531356

This behavior has been going on constantly since introducing him to the tank. I think I just picked out a bad GBR. I was drawn to him in the store because he was very active. If he doesn't calm down within a week, he's getting replaced. :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I dunno, hopefully he calms down - but also shouldnt they be kept in pairs?


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

andrewss said:


> I dunno, hopefully he calms down - but also shouldnt they be kept in pairs?



Nah. Singles are fine. We'll see how it goes. He's chilled out a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's one of the better pictures I was able to get today. He was swimming around so much, almost every single picture was blurry. I'll try again tomorrow with the better camera. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Good news. My GBR has settled in and is behaving normally now. Yay! The cardinals are also doing great and swimming freely around the tank and through the vegetation. 

All plants are showing good new growth, but it looks like diatoms have arrived. I've also got some grey fuzz looking stuff on some of my anubias leaves. I'm leaving town for a couple days so I'll take some pics when I get back on Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Picked up 5 Otos today! Just in time too, diatoms have arrived. I've also started to get what looks like some BGA in small quantities. Any advice on how to keep it at bay?

GBR checking out the new Otos:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

The Otos have been going to work!

Here's a shot I took right before putting them into the tank:









Here's the same shot only 18 hours later:









I've got mixed news on the GBR. He has TOTALLY chilled out and is acting like a normal well adjusted fish now. He actually loves the Otos. I think they make him feel more at home oddly enough. Anyways, the bad news is that he has some sort of sore on his nostril. It's really not sunken in or protruding...more of a discoloration than anything. I'm wondering if he didn't scrap the slime coat off of his nose when he was doing all the up and down swimming against the glass. I'm trying not to worry because is he acting extremely happy and eating well. What do you guys make of this?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, bad news. My GBR took a turn for the worse this morning and has been humanely euthanized. His colors and fins looked great but he stopped eating yesterday and was laying on the bottom of the tank. The cardinals and Otos are doing fantastic thankfully. I wish I knew what caused my GBR to get sick. Hole in head perhaps? RIP GBR. 

I'll post some new pics of the aquascape soon. The narrow leaf ludwigia repens just isn't doing well. The stems are rotting from the bottom up. Rotala is growing well. Foreground is starting to carpet. Crypts are sprouting. Diatoms are under control. Getting a little hair algae though that I've been manually removing. Stay tuned for pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I decided to replace my GBR. I went with a female this time and she is doing fantastic.









And here is the scape after 3 weeks:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

It occurred to me that my GBR might appreciate a cave so I built her one. You can see it just to the right of the tree trunk. One of the Otos is making sure it's nice and clean for her. 









Love this fish!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Week 6 (pre trim/prune)









Week 6 (post trim/prune)









View from above:









Everything seems to be growing well. I'm very excited that I have a couple stems of narrow leaf ludwigia that are still growing and making their way towards the top. 

One of my Otos died unfortunately. So I'm down to 4 Otos, 6 Cardinals, and a female GBR. 

I also trimmed the crypt parvas a little because some of the original leaves were getting BBA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Slow and steady. Still waiting on my narrow lead ludwigia to get tall enough to be visible. It's definitely growing!









Comparison photo from day 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice growth on the Hydro Japan and the Fissident moss! Have you dosed anything different recently?


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Double dosing liquid co2 daily and recommended dose of flourish comp about once a week or so. I went out of town right before the Fourth of July and I had some slight algae issues since the tank wasn't getting the liquid co2 each day. Even still, I've got some hair algae and some BGA spots on the glass but it's not out of control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok. First meaningful update to the scape in a while. I pulled out the hydro Japan and replaced it with Staurogyne Repens. Also added a rosette sword (e. Parviflorus)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Why not Hydrocotyle 'Japan'*



YoungClayB said:


> Ok. First meaningful update to the scape in a while. I pulled out the hydro Japan and replaced it with Staurogyne Repens. Also added a rosette sword (e. Parviflorus)
> 
> 
> Just curious, why did you pull out the hydrocotyle? I just planted some and I wanted to be aware of other people's experiences/troubles. Ie is there something for me to watch out for? I planted on Aquasoil and low light, future excel but no gaseous CO2.
> ...


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing to really watch out for per se. I just didn't really like it. The older leaves would start looking kind of bad. I dunno. Just not my cup of tea for a foreground plant in such a small tank. I'm sure it has its place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

YoungClayB said:


> Nothing to really watch out for per se. I just didn't really like it. The older leaves would start looking kind of bad. I dunno. Just not my cup of tea for a foreground plant in such a small tank. I'm sure it has its place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that's cool. Thanks for the info, it's all good to know. I've got a 12 in cube and it's definitely more challenging to plant it up in comparison to the rectangular tanks. Hope your set up continues to do well!


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Emily the GBR enjoying a moment during her 45 min of natural light this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I decided to remove the moss from the left side of the driftwood and allow the stem plants to fill in over there instead. I also added some baby tears that are doing pretty well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys. It's been a while so I figured I would post an update. Plants are all doing pretty good. The only real algae problem I'm having is with thread/hair algae. It's not terrible, but not great either. I've decided to up my liquid carbon dosage to 2mL per day and also increase my water changes to every 3-4 days and see if that helps. My GBR died unfortunately, so my fauna is now 6 cardinals, 2 Otos, and a mystery snail. I plan to get another GBR soon, but I have to move the tank to a new house across town and I want to get the move behind me before adding anything new. For the move, I'm planning to keep all the fish and plants in the aquarium and just empty 80% of the water so that I can pick the tank up and transport it. Should be interesting to say the least. Lol. Anyways, here are pics:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking good. It's amazing how fast it all grows eh?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

It's filling in nicely. Good luck with the move!


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

Definitely a sharp looking tank! RIP to the GBR 
Look forward to more pics.


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

I cannot believe you just moseyed out to the creek behind your cabin and found that piece of wood. I have literally spent days walking about woods in Georgia and South Carolina looking for something acceptable, and have never come close to finding anything that beautiful. Congrats! Your tank looks great.


----------



## WaterSprite414 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice driftwood and tank, please keep us updated. Is there any theme to this tank?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you taken water samples from the new home to compare with water parmas from you current tap? Across town might mean a different water treatment facility takes care of that new homes water, the plumbing may have more old copper piping, or other variables that change pH, hardness, or possibly show ammonia/nitrite in tap. If not consider taking a 5g bucket (home depot and lows have clean paint buckets+ lids) of tap from the current home with you (I would just put the fish in the 5g bucket with lid for transport+ a bit of Prime to bind ammonia for the bit of time without a filter, then put them and the water into the tank at the new home).


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

The water at my new place is extremely soft and acidic. Yay! PH out of the tap reads 6.0 and kH and gH are not measurable (1 drop changes water to target test color). The water is from a spring whereas the water at my old place was from a well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Ha, ha, sounds like exactly my tap water. TDS 20-25. I ended up having to add remineralizer to bump up the GH and KH a touch. Much easier than trying to remove the minerals that's for sure.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice setup.

GBRs are challenging sometimes to keep in young setups. Ideally your better off having the tank up and running for at least 9 months. Cardinals can be that way too, but those seem O.K. Bolivian Rams are easier to keep and not aggressive, but are somewhat bigger then GBRs.


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

GBR died. I'm thinking about Apistogramma now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Considering a pair of Apistogramma wilhelmi or something similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

The water from your new place sounds like RO water. I wish I have that water over here to breed Caridina shrimps.
Anyway, you might consider to dose minerals/GH booster to bring up to the desired level of the fish. Sounds like your GH/KH water is 0-1


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Do I need to worry about boosting kH and gH? Or only gH?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Operation "Move Planted Tank" is complete. 

I drained it down to barely enough water for the fish to swim in. 









Carefully loaded the tank into the car and drove about 10 miles to my new home. The tank was really heavy - probably about 50-60 lbs. 

Here's the tank after getting it filled back up and trimmed at the new house. 









I'll probably start introducing my new water tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildheart83 (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you fit a heater in it with the lid? I read somewhere that you can't and I am thinking of buying this type of tank.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

wildheart83 said:


> Can you fit a heater in it with the lid? I read somewhere that you can't and I am thinking of buying this type of tank.


I have the 4Gal size. I had to add a heater for the winter because I only keep the house at 60 degrees. I put it right next to the filter in the corner and ran the cord out the back. The top is lifted up a little because of that but not enough to bother me....much. I am debating adding something to the corners to even everything up but figure I will pull the heater in the summer anyways.
These are great little tanks!!


----------

